# Ford 3600 diesel power steering pressure specs ?



## AndyM (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello I am working on a Ford 3600 diesel tractor, that lost power steering. I hooked a gauge straight to the power steering pump and got around 350-400 psi. I was wondering if that pressure is ok or is that low. The power steering seemed like it was getting weak the last few times we were using the tractor, now it has no assist at all. Any specs or Info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Andy, welcome to the tractor forum.

According to my manual, system relief pressure should be 600-700 psi. To test the pump, install a "tee" fitting into the pressure line at the pump connection. Install a 1000 psi gauge into the Tee. With the engine running at 1000 rpm, turn the wheels up against the locks. Gauge reading should be 600-700 psi.


----------



## AndyM (Apr 10, 2014)

OK well I hooked the gauge straight to the pump it's self. I guess you can say I dead head the pump, I figured that would give me my max pump pressure ? and max pressure I got was around 400psi. I do not have a tee fitting, but I can get one. At 400 psi do you think that should give me some power at all, because I have nothing. I'm trying to rule out the pump or steering box. Thanks


----------



## Aircommuter (Jun 12, 2016)

That pressure is too low for most any steering system. I don't have the specs for that exact model, but other diesel powered Fords I have worked on have a pump relief set at 1600. That would be for the way you connected it. You really don't need to test further until that is corrected.


----------

